# HD TiVo - Ever heard of a digital coax?



## DjMikeWatt (Apr 16, 2008)

Okay, so the title of the post might hint at some cynicism, but I promise, I'm a TiVo fan... I had TiVo back in the day of single tuners and promptly sent it back, deciding to stick with the dual-tuners of Cable Co. DVR.

I've recently upgraded to a 42" Plasma and decided to dump the DVR for the HD TiVo... I must admit a fair amount of shock (yes, actual SHOCK) that there is no digital coax out for audio on the TiVo. Yes, yes, I see the TOSLINK, and that's well and good, but really... shouldn't there also be a digital coaxial back there??

Basically, I have one digital coax input on my AV receiver, and one optical... Since it's so easy to insert an AV switch in-line to manage multiple coaxial components with only one coaxial input, I can have multiple components running on digital coax, but with only one optical input, I can ultimately only have one component running on the TOSLINK input... Right now, with the addition of my TiVo, I have two components that don't have coax outs (TiVo and XBOX)... 

Anyway, the point is, that now I have to choose between which device gets the optical connection...Clearly the TiVo will win, and now I no longer have 5.1 on my XBOX. Seems sort of silly to me. Did they not think that a digital coax out would have been a fairly important addition to the output capability of these units??

Bummed,
DjMikeWatt


----------



## rmorton0573 (Mar 2, 2008)

Does your tv have HDMI and Digital coax out? if so run your HDMI from Tivo to TV, and Digital Coax, to your AV, and your tv will output digital surround that way.


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

Not to be a troll, but did you complain to MS as well for no coax output?


----------



## alto1 (Jan 25, 2007)

You can buy inexpensive converters that will convert optical to coax for less than $30.
Here is one for $28
http://www.amazon.com/DAYTON-DAC-OC-OPTICAL-COAXIAL-CONVERTER/dp/B0002MQGQS

These things work fine and also isolate the Tivo (the only advantage to an optical connection) from the receiver.


----------



## DjMikeWatt (Apr 16, 2008)

*RMORTON0573*
The television (Panasonic TH-42PZ77U) has an optical out, but apparently only passes OTA signals received by the TV through that output. At first I found that a bit perplexing, but the more I thought about it - it kind of makes sense. Audio from any other source (other than OTA) could just as easily bypass the TV altogether. I don't know why it is that way, but it hasn't caused too many problems for me.

*ARCTANSTEVO*
Haha, well, no - I didn't complain to MS. It only comes with composite/stereo outputs; an aftermarket adapter is needed to get HD output. And to be totally honest, I don't expect very much from MS... TiVo, on the other hand, is usually right on the ball.

*ALTO1*
Yes, you're right, those "converters" exist - but have you ever actually held one in your hand? You'd swear it was manufactured by Fischer Price.

I guess I just need to suck it up and upgrade the receiver. I've had this one for a while - perhaps its time has come. (Still bummed that TiVo doesn't have the coax-out, though!)


----------



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

DjMikeWatt said:


> *ALTO1*
> Yes, you're right, those "converters" exist - but have you ever actually held one in your hand? You'd swear it was manufactured by Fischer Price.
> 
> I guess I just need to suck it up and upgrade the receiver. I've had this one for a while - perhaps its time has come. (Still bummed that TiVo doesn't have the coax-out, though!)


They do feel cheap, but they work great. I had the same problem you did so I added one of these to my setup almost 3 years ago. Still going strong.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Conversely I find it highly annoying when devices have digital coax and NOT optical. I have a few devices with optical and no coax digital. I thought coax digital was extinct.


----------

